# Scanner + USB



## mike4004 (31. Mai 2007)

Hallo


Ich hätte eine Frage unzwar hätte unser Klassenvorstand gern einen Klassen-scanner  der nicht nur scannt sodern auch über eine Usb-schnittstelle verfügt. Man soll an die Usb Box einen Usb-Stick anstecken können und das gescannte soll dann direkt auf den Usb-stick übertragen werden.


So nun zu meiner Frage gibt es so etwas oder ist das ganze irrwitzig. Das war nicht meine Idee und widersprechen konnte ich nicht als man mir erteilte diesen Scanner zu finden. Also bitte helft mir beim suchen einer Antwort.


mfg mike4004


----------



## hela (31. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

alle Scanner, die ich kenne, brauchen zum Einstellen der Parameter noch eine Software, also einen PC nebendran. Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle mal unter den Multifunktionsgeräten, die ohne angeschlossenen PC auch faxen können, umsehen. Meines Erachtens dürfte es technisch kein Problem sein die gescannten Daten statt über ein Faxmodem über USB auszugeben.


----------



## Raubkopierer (1. Juni 2007)

Hallo. ich hab einen tollen Drucker von HP. wunderbares Gerät.
Es handelt sich um genau zu sein um einen HP Photosmart c6180 All-in-One.
Also Faxgerät, Scanner, Kopierer, Drucker. er hat auch einen Kartenleser und einen USB-Port für Kameras. Nun kann man wie ich eben getestet hab auch einfache USB-Sticks an diesen Kamera-Port stecken und den Scan auf eben diesem Speichern lassen.+
Im übrigen verfügt der Drucker noch über Wlan womit er sich bequem in ein evtl. vorhandenes Netz ingliedern lässt. natürlich auch Lan und USB sowie Bluetooth.


----------



## mike4004 (5. Juni 2007)

Hi

Danke für den Tipp.

Wäre allerdings schön wenn es das Ding ne nummer billiger gibt vielleicht kleiner mit weniger Funktionen?


mfg mike4004


----------



## Raubkopierer (6. Juni 2007)

bestimmt. Ich hab eben den weil alles irgendwann mal gebraucht werden könnte und ich ihn nicht zahlen musste. Ich würde denken, dass die Beratungshotline von HP oder einem anderen Hersteller dir bestimmt sagen kann, ob die nen Drucker haben, der dass kann und eben möglichst preiswert ist.


----------

